# Dectomax (doramectin) injectable 1% -- dose orally, or inject?



## cmjust0

I know it could go either way, but I wanted some votes..  

The _oral_ dosage is 1ml/35lbs bodyweight, so a 140lb doe would get 4ml..

However, there's some on-label documentation from Pfizer South Africa on Dectomax Injectable for goats.  That PDF shows either 200 or 300 g/kg bodyweight injected SQ..  They have a table that reads:

Mass - Dose at 1,5 ml / 50 kg
0-25 kg -  0.75 ml
25-50 kg -  1.5 ml
50-75 kg -  2.25 ml
75-100 kg -  3 ml

Soooo...a 140lb doe would be about 64kg, which correlates to 2.25ml injected SQ..

What I've always heard is that the injectables don't work as well in goats because they clear it too fast, but the doramectin is _supposed_ to be longer-lasting than ivermectin..

Part of me really, really likes the idea of just giving a shot instead of having to squirt the nasty crap down their throats....but I want it to _work_ more than I want to avoid drenching.


Sooo..  What do you guys think?  I'm ordering it just as soon as I can find something for $6 to make the total $60 and give me free shipping from Valley Vet.


----------



## ksalvagno

I used to use Dectomax for alpacas because we go 6 weeks instead of the 4 weeks for Ivomec. We always inject SQ in alpacas. I quit using it a few years ago because i found out that Dectomax doesn't work on mites. My whole herd got mites and it was because of the Dectomax not working on them. As soon as I switched back to Ivomec, the mites are gone. So, for that reason, I will not buy Dectomax. But that was my personal experience.

I will use Ivomec and probably inject it for my goats. My vet told me to use Ivomec at 1cc per 40 lbs. I'm still not fully understanding if it would be better to give orally or inject. I'm too used to injecting with alpacas.

One thing is that South Africa probably has a different climate and maybe not so much resistance to wormers. So I'm not sure I would trust their dosages. I would talk to your local vet about what they think the dosage of Dectomax should be. Even call the state extension or a veterinary college in your area that does studies on stuff like that.


----------



## cmjust0

Used the Dectomax on the purebred Nubians and two younger crosses the other day..  The rest didn't need anything.  I ended up dosing it orally at about 1ml/30lbs of bodyweight.  

The purebreds' eyelids were getting a little pale and I had a few curly coats..  They weren't in any kind of "danger zone" or anything, but they needed to be wormed.  I waited until after a few hard frosts so the weather could maybe (  ) help me prevent re-infection.

Anyway, the Dectomax worked _great._  Within two days, their eyelids were super healthy pink.  The last thing they got -- quite some time ago -- was regular ol' Ivomec 1% dosed orally, and it worked...but I can tell you for sure that it didn't work as well as Dectomax worked.  My thinking in switching to Dectomax to begin with was that maybe doramectin would be juuuuust different enough from ivermectin that I'd catch a few extra worms..

I can't say if that's what happened or not, but...well, we're pretty doggone pleased with Dectomax.  


Anyway...I don't hear of many people using Dectomax on their goats, so I just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------

